# Schwimmteich in Eigenbau erstellen



## Baumi (6. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
will mich kurz vorstellen bevor ich mit den Projekt beginne,
männlich, 54 Jahre
Beruf: Maschinenbautechniker
Wohnort: Mitte Niederösterreich, Nähe: Melk, St. Pölten
Unser zukünftiger Teich
1. Größe vom Schwimmteich ca. 80m²
2. Größe von Schwimmbereich ca. 40m²
3. Randzonen mit biologischen Filter 
4. Filter
a) Bodenabsaugung und Skimmer
a) Schwerkraftsammelbecken
b) Mechanische Filterung mit Trommelfilter ( Eigenbau )
c) Teichfilter z.B. IBC Container 1000l ( Eigenbau )
d) Luftheber ( Eigenbau )
e) Verteilschacht
f) Verteilung über FG und Schwimmbereich 

Wie schon in der Überschrift erwähnt will ich einen Schwimmteich in Eigenbau bauen und würde gerne Eure fachliche od. durch Erfahrung erlangte Meinungen zu den verschiedenen Bauabschnitten lesen.
Folgende Arbeiten wurden bereits begonnen:
Erdaushub ( teilweise )
Dränageablaufleitung für Teich verlegt (Teich liegt am Hang )
Sitzplatz vorbereitet 

So und nun meine erste Frage, sind die BA und die Zuleitungen zum Teich richtig oder würdet Ihr was ändern. 
BA D125mm PP teilweise ( alles innerhalb vom Teich ) Rest PVC 2X
Skimmer PVC D125mm 1X
Rückleitung PVC D150mm 3X


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Okt. 2017)

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
Da hast Du ein schönes Projekt angefangen!

Als erstes der Hinweis, dass Du Deine Baugrube vor Regen schützen musst. Also Plane über die Wände und diese beschweren. Ansonsen kann es Dir die Profile schnell runterspülen.
----------

Eine eckige Form des Schwimmbereiches hat Nachteil in der Strömung und ggf. beim Folie in einem Stück einlegen (Falten).

Technisch ist die Rohrverlegung bei Dir schon ganz gut angedacht.

2 BA KG 125 und ein Skimmer in KG 125.
Willst Du die Saugrohre über der Folie am Boden verlegen? Das hab ich so gemacht, würde es aber nicht wieder so bauen.
BA am Boden mit Flanschring und PP KG 2000 Rohre in Richtung Filter und gut.
Skimmerrohr in KG 125 per Flansch durch die Folie und zum Filter.

----------
Was Du jetzt an Platz für den Filter freihältst und ersteinmal urgendwas selber baust- warum nicht. Hauptsachen keinen hydr. Engpaß..

------
LH ist die beste Pumpe bei Teichneubau und guter Planung! Auch da keinen Murks machen- dann funktioniert es. Steigrohr in KG 160 oder 200 passt.
----
LH Einblaskammer (oder Biokammer) ruhig großzügig bauen..
---
Rückläufe ebenfalls mind. 3 Stück in KG 125 direkt in den Teich- Kreiselströmung. Daran hast du ja schon gedacht.
----
Biodrain.....Bionova etc....

Ich pers. (und auch NG) halte nix von großen Kiesschüttungen im Teich. Im relativ "sauberen Rücklaufstrom" mag es etwas länger funktionieren.
Aber es kann durchaus passieren, das irgendwann der Kies zuschlammt. Bei manchen nicht, andere haben dann Schwarzschlamm und grüne Suppe.
Kein Teich ist gleich.

Ich pers. bin eher ein Freund von Pfanzenteichen nach Naturagart.
Da sehe ich den Schlamm über dem lehmhaltigen Sand und kann abpumpen.
Bei mir ist jetzt die mittlere "Rinne" im Pflanzenfilter gut zu mit "Sediment". Trotz Vorfilter TF etc..Da kommt auch viel Biomasse aus dem Filterteich selber zustande.

Sieh einmal hier - Semperit- hat gut gebaut bis jetzt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später-fragen.47935/


----------



## Baumi (9. Okt. 2017)

Hallo ThorstenC,
kann dir erst jetzt Antworten weil am Wochenende eine menge Arbeit war mit Verlegung verschiedener Leitungen zum Teich (Wasser, Strom).
Aber herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. 
Deine Idee mit den Pflanzenfilter finde ich sehr gut, könnte gleich einen Teil meines lehmhaltigen Sand verarbeiten. Dazu würde ich aber den Plan etwas verändern. Die Bepflanzungszone nach Westen um ca. 2,5 -3m erweitern und die schmale Filterzone in Osten weglassen, dadurch hätte ich gleich direkte Verbindung zum Sammelbecken.  (Plan folgt noch).
Bezüglich Filtergraben,
wie tief soll man ihn graben und ich möchte eine offene Wasserfläche zum ST haben (geht das), wenn ja wie hoch soll man die ST Umrahmung machen das sie halt immer noch Unterwasser ist (Umrandung aus Beton unter der Plane).
Plane werde ich mit Holz abdecken.
Bezüglich der Ecken im ST hast recht werde wohl sie wohl entschärfen und den ST an den Ecken eine Fase mit einen Meter verpassen. 
Zu der Rohrverlegung,
BA wir selbstverständlich unter der Folie verlegt sonst währen ja die PP Rohre für BA unnötig. Skimmer wird Breitmaulskimmer durch Folie.
Die Rückleitungen müssten dann auch anders angeordnet werden weil es dann nur mehr eine Bepflanzungszone gibt.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2017)

Baumi schrieb:


> Deine Idee mit den Pflanzenfilter finde ich sehr gut, könnte gleich einen Teil meines lehmhaltigen Sand verarbeiten



Ist ja nix neues. Lehmhaltiger Sand ist ein gutes Pflanzsubstrat. Möglichst  kein Humusanteil.



Baumi schrieb:


> dadurch hätte ich gleich direkte Verbindung zum Sammelbecken. (Plan folgt noch).
> Bezüglich Filtergraben,
> wie tief soll man ihn graben und ich möchte eine offene Wasserfläche zum ST haben (geht das),



Ich pers. habe ja den Pflanzenfilterteich abgetrennt vom Schwimmteich. In Anlehnung an NG. Hat den Vorteil, dass eben die "Hauptpflanzzone" als fischloser Ökoteich getrennt ist vom Hauptteich.
Weiterhin kann ich so den "Rücklaufstrom" per Rohre vom Filterteich in den ST per Rohre besser umlenken für die Kreiselströmung- und man hat das Risiko von Zerkarien im Schwimmbereich ggf. etwas reduziert.

Aber - alles geht. Es gibt hier auch einige Schwimmteichler mit Regenerationszonen ringsherum um den Schwimmteich.



Baumi schrieb:


> wie hoch soll man die ST Umrahmung machen das sie halt immer noch Unterwasser ist (Umrandung aus Beton unter der Plane).
> Plane werde ich mit Holz abdecken.


Da hab ich keine bauliche Erfahrung. Zumindest sollte die Betonkante mit dem Holz oben drüber das Substrat dahinter zurückhalten. Aber auch dazu findest Du hier ggf. ein paar Teichdoku´s.
Ich pers. bin ja sehr betonorientiert. Wegen der Holzoptik und Rutschfestigkeit habe ich von der Firma KANN die "Logsleeper"- Betonplatten im und am Teich verarbeitet. Vielleicht wäre das eine Variante für eine optisch Holz-Variante. die zudem noch rutschfest ist.
Als Notausstieg und zum "Ernten" der UW- Pflanzen.

Mach die Pflanzzone ruhig so 50cm unter OK Wasser. Ggf. mit einer weiteren "Abstufung" auf -30cm.



Baumi schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Ecken im ST hast recht werde wohl sie wohl entschärfen und den ST an den Ecken eine Fase mit einen Meter verpassen.


Top! und sinnvoll.
Vielleicht zwei Rückläufe entgegengesetzt an zwei gegenüberliegenden Ecken. Noch im Schwimmbereich in ca. 60cm Tiefe. Für die Kreiselströmung. BA Beide in die Mitte und ggf. so wie semperit mit KG 125 verlegen.


Baumi schrieb:


> BA wir selbstverständlich unter der Folie verlegt sonst währen ja die PP Rohre für BA unnötig. Skimmer wird Breitmaulskimmer durch Folie.
> Die Rückleitungen müssten dann auch anders angeordnet werden weil es dann nur mehr eine Bepflanzungszone gibt.


Es geht ja auch anders. indem man alles über der Folie verlegt und eingefärbten Beton drüber.
So ist aber einfacher und mit KG 2000 sicherer.
Das erste Stück Rohr am BA muss aber ein orangefarbenes KG- Rohr sein. Weil das ist klebbar am BA.
Danach per Muffe weiter in KG 2000.
------
Position des "Filterkellers" gut überdenken.
Favorit ist immer "in einem Gartenhäuschen". Das erledigt einige Probleme und zudem ist die Fläche drüber immer nutzbar.
Abwasser muß da auch ggf. von weggehen.
--------
Die Lage bei Dir ist ja traumhaft! Toller Ausblick!


----------



## Baumi (9. Okt. 2017)

Na dann werde ich mich einmal dahinter setzen und einen neuen Plan machen!


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte die Betonkante mit dem Holz oben drüber das Substrat dahinter zurückhalten


Hätte vor die Betonkante so 15 -20cm Unterwasser zu machen.
  ------------


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Position des "Filterkellers" gut überdenken


Gibt leider keine andere Möglichkeit als dort wo eingezeichnet aber die Größe spielt keine Rolle da Richtung Pferdekoppel (meine Tochter muss ein paar  m² von Ihrer Pferdekoppel opfern und bekommt dafür eine schöne Liegefläche mit Blick auf Teich und Ihren Pferden).
Da das ganze Hanglage ist kann ich die Liegefläche etwas höher machen.
------------


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Möglichst kein Humusanteil


Lehmhaltigen Sand ist aus ca. 1,5 - 2m Tiefe und fängt bei ca. 70cm an. Also sicher kein Humus.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das erste Stück Rohr am BA muss aber ein orangefarbenes KG- Rohr sein


Danke an das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Baumi (9. Okt. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Lage bei Dir ist ja traumhaft! Toller Ausblick!


Danke habe auch glaube 5-6 Jahre gesucht. Anforderung war: Einzellage und genügend Grund für 2-3 Pferde (geworden 3,5ha). 
Habe vergessen zu erwähnen in den Teich kommen keine Fische laut meiner Frau. Später vielleicht bau ich einmal einen sogenannten Löschteich mit Fischbesatz (offiziell).
Sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen erster Entwurf war ein Teich mit 3 X 4m.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Okt. 2017)

Baumi schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mich einmal dahinter setzen und einen neuen Plan machen


Das ging vielen Teichlern so. Immer wenn ein Plan fertig war, kam ein neuer zu beachtender Aspekt hinzu.



Baumi schrieb:


> Hätte vor die Betonkante so 15 -20cm Unterwasser zu machen.


Die Höhe der Betonkante ist nicht so entscheidend. Da muß man sich über die Funktion dieser Kante im Klaren sein:
-"Notausstiegsstufe"
-Sitzgelegenheit
-Abtrennung von Pflanzzone und Rückhalten des Substrates

Bei der Notausstiegsstufe und Sitzgelegenheit würde ich ggf. die OK der Stufe/ Balken etwas tiefer wählen.
Hinsetzen, Zollstock nehmen und entscheiden wo das Wasser stehen soll, wenn man dort halbgetaucht mal sitzen will.
Pflanzzone würde ich ca. -50cm tief anlegen. Ihr habt doch bestimmt Frost, Eis im Winter. So "überleben" Flora und Faune eher.



Baumi schrieb:


> Da das ganze Hanglage ist kann ich die Liegefläche etwas höher machen.


Für viele "gängige" Trommelfiltermodelle benötigt man ca. 20cm Platz nach oben über der Wasserlinie. Also der TF guckt 20cm über OK Wasser
Filterkeller unter einer Liegefläche ist auch gut!
Und immer noch besser, als irgendwo mitten im Garten eine Extra. Kiste mit Deckel....wie bei mir.



Baumi schrieb:


> Lehmhaltigen Sand ist aus ca. 1,5 - 2m Tiefe und fängt bei ca. 70cm an. Also sicher kein Humus.


Perfekt


Baumi schrieb:


> Habe vergessen zu erwähnen in den Teich kommen keine Fische laut meiner Frau


Das war auch bei uns so. Dir "Frauen" haben irgendwann mit dem Quatsch angefangen. Vorsicht...Suchtpotential und schön anzusehen.


Baumi schrieb:


> Später vielleicht bau ich einmal einen sogenannten Löschteich mit Fischbesatz


Nach dem Teich noch einen Teich...Da würde ich verm. gleich einmal etwas größer bauen und fertig.
Kommt aber auch immer auf die Lage des Grundstücks an.


Baumi schrieb:


> Sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen erster Entwurf war ein Teich mit 3 X 4m.


So fingen viele an. Und dann immer stückweise Neubau und immer ein wenig größer..Das war die erste Lehre, die ich aus den Teich-und Koi-Foren gezogen habe....

Im nächsten Leben...würde ich den "Teich" komplett um das Haus herumbauen mit Zugbrücke.
Wäre es klimatisch hier günstiger, kämen kleine bunte Fische mit scharfen Zähnen rein.


----------



## Baumi (11. Okt. 2017)

So nun endlich die neue Zeichnung.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Für viele "gängige" Trommelfiltermodelle benötigt man ca. 20cm Platz nach oben über der Wasserlinie


Welchen Trommeldurchmesser und Länge für diesen Teich soll man ungefähr rechnen?
Zum Trommelfilterbau selbst werde ich wohl ein neuen Beitrag anfangen bei der Technik. Vorweg - CNC Fräsmaschine,CNC Drehmaschine und Schweißplatz sind vorhanden.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Pflanzzone würde ich ca. -50cm tief anlegen


Hast du gemeint die ganze Bepflanzungszohne auf 50cm ausheben.
Ist der Sedimentgraben eigentlich groß und tief genug?

Verrohrung bleibt im Durchmesser gleich habe nur im Schwimmbereich einen BA dazugegeben.
Bei der Tiefenangaben auf der Zeichnung ist gemeint Aushubtiefe.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Okt. 2017)

Baumi schrieb:


> Verrohrung bleibt im Durchmesser gleich habe nur im Schwimmbereich einen BA dazugegeben.
> Bei der Tiefenangaben auf der Zeichnung ist gemeint Aushubtiefe.



Diese Skizze sieht ja sehr ordentlich aus!
Alle Rohre in KG 125?

Die 2. Flachzone im Teich mit 1,2m - ich habe keine Erfahrung, ob es dort "zu flach" wird, wenn man vom tiefen Teil rüberschwimmt.
Aber eigentlich müsste es passen.
Position der BA bin ich ja ein Vertreter der mittigen Anordnung.
Ggf. im tiefen Bereich die beiden BA noch enger zusammenrücken und dem im flachen Teil so lassen- oder leicht näher zur Teichmitte rücken?.

Vielleicht kann teich4you etwas zu seiner Flachzone im Teich sagen.
Er hat ja "ähnlich" eine Tiefenzone und Flachzone gebaut.
2 BA in der Tiefenzone und in der Flachzone keinen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...eichdoku-vom-garten-zum-koiteich.46034/page-2

Zwei BA in der Tiefenzone und 1 BA in der Flachzone haben den Vorteil, dass bei Fischbesatz  und gedrosselter Winterfilterbeterieb die beiden BA am Boden zu sein dürfen (das ist aber diskussionswürdig siehe Winterbetrieb....zumindest würde ich bei öffnen der Schieber im Frühjahr das Gammelwasser entsorgen)
und über die Flachzone der Filter gedrosselt weiter läuft. Frostschutz und Bio bleibt am leben.

Alle 3 BA in der Tiefenzone mittig im Dreieck oder Linie geht auch. Wenn die Rückläufe irgendwo günstig reinpusten und eine Kreiselströmug entsteht, geht das schon.

Qual der Wahl und "Feintuning".
---


Baumi schrieb:


> Hast du gemeint die ganze Bepflanzungszohne auf 50cm ausheben.
> Ist der Sedimentgraben eigentlich groß und tief genug?



Hmm..irgendwie sehe ich auf der Skizze, dass ein Rücklauf in einen Pflanzenfilterteich rechts oben reinpustet.
Dann läuft das Wasser dort entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn in die zum Teich hin offene Pflanzzone und über die "Kante" in den Teich rein. Passt.

Warum machst du nicht gleich einen durchgehenden Pflanzenfilterteich mit durchgehenden Pflanzzonen?
Den Einlauf oben rechts mehr am linken Rand.
Und dann ziehst Du die Pflanzenteich- Zonen durch -30, -50- -80 einfach "durch"

Wenn man möglichst viel "Schwimmlänge" haben möchte, kann es ggf. günstiger sein, rechts den Schwimmteil größer zu bauen und den Pflanzenfilter in ca. 3m Breite an der Längstseite oben anzbauen.
Aber vermutlich hast Du dort rechts oben an der Ecke "Hanglage"
----
Zu der Flachzone:
Sie ist zwar mit 1,2m schön zum stehen...es kommt aber auch auf den Untergrund an.
Im Gegensatz zu Pool mit Chlor oder See mit Sandboden kann man wegen dem "Biofilm" ggf. auf der nackten Teichfolie kaum stehen- und auch auf "glatt abgezogenen" Beton im Teich ist es kaum möglich. Zumindest an meinem Teich. 4cm Beton eingefärbt und dort auf dem Boden aufgebracht mit rauher (Quast) Struktur und es ist sicherer.


Baumi schrieb:


> Welchen Trommeldurchmesser und Länge für diesen Teich soll man ungefähr rechnen?
> Zum Trommelfilterbau selbst werde ich wohl ein neuen Beitrag anfangen bei der Technik. Vorweg - CNC Fräsmaschine,CNC Drehmaschine und Schweißplatz sind vorhanden.


Na super. Hast Du auch eine 3 Walzenbiegemaschiene für Blech?
Eventuell um das "Trommelgerüst" aus V2A Rechtecklochblech zu runden.
Guck Die mal die TF von Lavair an. Oder die von Ammerland oder hydrotech.oder .http://pond-technik.de/index.php?index=4&lng=de&menuid=86 hat ja noch Zeit.

Durchmesser 50cm und Länge 60cm kann passen. Das hängt aber auch immer viel von der (unter) konstruktionsbedingten freien Siebgewebefläche im Wasser ab. Mehr geht immer- zumal bei Eigenbau "nur" Material ist.
40m³ müssen sicher durchgehen....


----------



## Baumi (13. Okt. 2017)

Absaugung wird KG125,Rückleitung wird KG150, alles was unter der Folie liegt wird KG2000 oder PP Rohre der Firma Pipelife.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die 2. Flachzone im Teich mit 1,2m - ich habe keine Erfahrung, ob es dort "zu flach" wird, wenn man vom tiefen Teil rüberschwimmt


1,2m müssten eigentlich genügen, den man schwimmt auch noch bei 0,8m. Den Boden werde ich mit Beton machen
 gibt ja einen voll interessanten Beitrag darüber.
Aber die Frage wegen der Tiefe war auf den Sedimentgraben bezogen ob der tief genug ist. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Warum machst du nicht gleich einen durchgehenden Pflanzenfilterteich mit durchgehenden Pflanzzonen?


Wollte wegen Sedimentgraben ein Barriere machen. falsch?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Den Einlauf oben rechts mehr am linken Rand


Stehe im Moment auf der Leitung.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hast Du auch eine 3 Walzenbiegemaschiene für Blech?


Ja habe eine komplette Lehrwerkstätte zur Verfügung.  
Möchte den Trommelfilter so ca. D600 bauen.

So nun noch ein paar Fragen:
Welche BFilter sind für meinen Verwendungszweck ideal.
 Wie groß soll ich den BFilter ungefähr bauen.
Welche Filtermedien.
Wie hoch kann ein Luftheber das Wasser heben bei noch genügender Literleistung. (z.B. Luftheberrohr D200 bei 2m Einbautiefe unter dem letzten Wasserstand ).
Genügt ein Luftheberrohr D200 bei 3X D125 BA und 1X D125 bei SK
Welche Länge (realistisch) soll dann ein Luftheberrohr haben für die ideale Leistung?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Okt. 2017)

Mit der Barriere ist ja nix falsch.
Falsch gibt es sowieso nicht, nur individuell.
Theoretisch sehen ja die Pflanzzonen aus wie unsere getrennten Pflanzenfilterteiche in Ahnlehnung an NG.

Deswegen meine Idee es ebenso durchzuziehen.
Wegen dem großen Übergang am Balken sieht es eben anders aus als bei NG ähnlich.
Da ist ja Pflanzenfilter und Teich hydr. durch den Wall getrennt.
Dann kann man den Überlauf vom FT in den ST ebenfalls für die Kreiselströmung nutzen.
......
Ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt und meinte rechts ggf. den Schwimmbereich erweitern.
Für mehr Schwimmstrecke.

Und dann den Filterteich rechts weiter nach oben zu verlegen.

Und den Filterteich eben  rechten Ende zu speisen.
.....
Der LH wird doch durch vermeidung hydr. Engpässe mit wenig Förderhöhe arbeiten.
So 2...3 cm durch die Saugleitungen fällt der Pegel imnTF Einlauf ab.
Dann noch die TF Pegeldiff. bei zugesetzten Sieb Auf. .5cm..
macht minus 7...8 im LH Pumpenschacht. 

Dazu wieder 2..3 cm Überstauung der Biokammer oder LH Einblaskammer.

Also ca.10cm.....bei verstopften TF Sieb am Abreinigungsschaltpunkt.
..
Bei sauberen Sieb eben nur noch 5..6 cm.

Die Förderhöhe schwankt also etwas und auch die Pumpleistung des höhenempfindlichen LH.

2m langes KG 200 ist schon OK als LH.

LH Einblaskammer oder Biokammer....meine pers. Meinung ist, ohne Fischbesatz benötigt man kein Bioträgermedium wie __ Hel-x.
Schaden kann es nie, die Biokammer so vorzubereiten,  dass diese eine Kreisströmung und einen Bodenablauf hat und Gitter vor den Rücklàufen.

Falls doch jemand bunte Fische in den Teich setzt.....
Frauen sind so unberechenbar...Männer auch...

Dann kippt man einfach Hel-X tein und gut.
Hel-x 13+ schwimmend ist ganz gut..

Bei Koi wäre die offene Verbindung zu dem Pflanzenfilter doof.
Weil dann dort Insektenlarven etc.gefressen werden.

Ich bin ganz froh über den fischfreien PF...hat einen anderen Ökologiewert..

Rückläufe....da kann man Rohre sparen...
Statt 4 KG 125 z.B. 2 KG 160 verlegen.

Und dann von 160 auf 2 x 125 aufteilen und per Flansch in den Teich.
Siehe zacky und semperit.

So hat man geringen hydr. Widerstand der Gesamtrückläufe...wenig Aufstauung der Biokammer..wenig Förderhöhe.

Etwas höhere Einströmgeschwindigkeit kann man mit kurzen Verjüngungen im Teich und Bögen zum ausrichten der Strömung probieren.


----------



## Baumi (20. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,  hab ein wenig gebraucht bis ich mich wieder melden konnte aber mein Bagger benötigte eine kleinere Reparatur (Material), die sehr zeitaufwendig war und außerdem hab ich mich durch viele Beiträge durchgearbeitet damit ich einmal ansatzweise ein bisschen was von Luftfilterbau, Trommelfilterbau und Rohrverlegung verstehe.


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Alle 3 BA in der Tiefenzone mittig im Dreieck oder Linie geht auch


Wäre eine gute Idee. Dazu eine Frage:  Muss ich alle Bodenabschlüsse mit einem Deckel versehen oder kann ich sie offenlassen und so wie in einem Beitrag von "Semperit" 
(finde ihn gerade nicht) bezüglich Beckenform und BA beschrieben bei Bedarf wirklich ein Rohr einsetzen (z.B. Winter ).
Punkto weiterer Planung will ich noch ein wenig warten weil ich bekomme von einen Kollegen die Tel. Nr. von einen Planenschweißer und nachdem werde ich entscheiden ob ich den Teich mit Holz bis unten verbaue oder nur ein paar Zentimeter Unterwasser (Preisvergleich).


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Okt. 2017)

Die BA  mit den runden Deckeln verschliessen ja nicht das Rohr, sondern schweben mit dem Rand ca. 1cm über den Teichboden.
Somit wird das Einsaugen grösserer Objekte vermieden.
Laub und Algen passen durch.
Dein Teich ist ja tief genug und die Deckel stören nicht.

In flachen Teichen wo  man ggf. barrierefrei laufen möchte, wäre ggf. eine Abdeckung mit einem flachen Deckel mit Längstschlitzen auch möglich.
Manche haben hier die Rinnen zur Oberflächenentwäserung verbaut.

Bei Folie ist PEHD eine sehr robuste Wahl.


----------



## Baumi (27. Sep. 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen bevor ein Jahr vergeht will ich mich wieder ein mal melden und ein bisschen berichten was meine bescheiden Fortschritte beim Schwimmteich sind.
Habe mittlerweile die Bodenabsaugung im tiefen Bereich (-215cm ) erledigt. Insgesamt 4X mit 110 Abgang wovon immer 2 in ein 150 Rohr zusammengeführt sind. Im Flachwasser ( -135cm ) sind 3Bodenabsaugungen d125 in Arbeit. Habe leider momentan nur wenige Fotos muss noch welche machen.

Frage: Gibt es schon günstige Lösungen für Flow Messung bei Saugleitungen hätte da vielleicht eine Idee.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Sep. 2018)

Oje... bei der alten Planung von Dir warst Du noch bei 3 BA und 1 Skimmer in KG 125...

*Du hast dann jetzt 7 BA verbaut...
Dazu noch ein oder 2 Skimmer...
also 8 oder 9 Saugstellen...*

Also ca. *80- 90 m³/h Pumpleistung und auch der Filter*??  muß das schaffen.
Ich hoffe, Du kommst nicht auf die Idee....Saugleitungen teilweise zu drosseln...das ist nämlich Quatsch...alle verbauten Saugleitungen müssen zugleich funktionieren!

*BA anordnen*

BA sind gut in der Mitte der jeweiligen Kreisströmung..

*Zusammenführen von Saugleitungen*

Mit dem zusammenführen von 2 BA in KG 110 in ein KG160 Rohr mag es hydraulisch funktionieren.
Du hast dann aber den Nachteil, daß man nicht mehr von der Sammelkammer aus z.B. bis zu den BA die Rohre reinigen kann.
Es kann ja keiner wissen, in welche Richtung/ BA dann die Spirale oder Kärcher rutscht...
Deswegen schlage ich ja immer vor die Saugleitungen direkt in die Sammekammer zu führen.

Das nächste Thema sind bei parallel betriebenen Saugleitungen die unterschiedlichen hydr. Widerstände..(sind ja immer etwas verschieden.Rohrlänge, Bögen etc...)
aber bei verschiedenen Saugleitungsdurchmessern kann es dazu führen, daß z.B. die 4 BA an den 2 KG 160 Leitungen bevorzugt werden...die 3 BA an den KG 125 benachteiligt....oder die Skimmer dann auch..

Weil alle Saugleitungen "werden" vom gleichen Differenzdruck / Absenkung des Pegels der Sammelkammer "bedient" und das jeweilige Fördervolumen pro Rohr teilt sich dann anhand des jeweiligen hydr. Wid. auf...

Aber es gibt ja einige mit KG 160 BA direkt und KG 125 Skimmer direkt und da läuft es auch....

*LH Dimensionierung*

Mit der Dimensionierung des LH kannst Du bei Rhabanus seinem Schwimmteich mal gucken... er kam dann auch auf ca. 80..90m³/h....

*Teichvolumen/ Umwälzung*

Ich hoffe Dein Teich hat auch so ca. 80..90m³ Inhalt...oder mehr..

1:1 Umwälzung ist eigentlich bei Koiteichen mit viel Besatz immer so eine Daumenregel.
Bei Schwimmteichen ohne Fisch kann es ruhiger zugehen....

*Rohrverlegung*

Ich hoffe, Du hast beim Rohre verlegen immer genau darauf geachtet, daß diese keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben.
Ideal immer leichter Anstieg mit der Flußrichtung um Luftblasen zu verhindern.
Vor dem Zubuddeln alle Rohre abdrücken!

*Rückläufe*

Bei den Rückläufen ist das Verlegen von erst KG 160 z.B. und dann auf 2 x KG 110 oder 125 in den Teich eine andere Geschichte...da kommen keine Fadenalgen mehr an...weil "Klarwasser" und spülen des Rücklaufes geht ggf. auch von der Teich-Einlaufseite mal..die ja ggf. nur in 40cm Tiefe funktioniert.

*Günstig....Flowmessen..*
Rohrlänge, Durchmesser, Stoppuhr, "Schwebekörper" oder Milch...

oder Ultraschallmeßgerät...

Mir pers. ist der gemessene Flow nicht (mehr) so wichtig..Hauptsache alle Saugstellen 4 BA und 2 Skimmer ziehen zugleich...weil ich kann bei mir techn. nichts mehr ändern...


----------



## Baumi (1. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten, danke für deine Antwort.
 Also der Schwimmbereich hat 90 m³ (gerechnet) und Pflanzenteich ca. 15 m³ (gerechnet + geschätzt).
Du hast einmal gemeint das Fische vielleicht doch kommen könnten (denn sag niemals nie). Damit hast Du sicher recht, darum auch die vielen Saugleitungen.

 Bei KG 110 in KG 160 habe versucht KG 110 möglichst kurz zu halten (za. 70cm). Habe die Rohre von einer Großbaustelle kaufe können (Restbestand).
 Leider hat in der Umgebung von mir jemand selbst eine Baustelle und benötigte auch gerade *meine* meisten KG 125x5m Rohre und ein einige KG 160x5m Rohre.
 Hatte schon die Übergangsstücke verklebt und wollte KG 125 Rohr nehmen doch dann siehe oben. Ok ärgern und umplanen und weiter in KG 160, weil noch für Alles genügend vorhanden war und ist.

Rohre sind von der Bodendose einmal fallend und dann immer steigend verlegt.
 Reduzierstücke wurden mit flacher Seite nach oben verbaut, eigentlich sollte nirgends ein Luftsack entstehen.

Habe die Baudoku von Rhabanus gelesen. Was mir aber immer noch nicht klar ist, ist der LH 3m lang und der Schacht z.B. 3,5m tief oder ist der Schacht 3m tief ab ST Wasserkante.
Hat es jemand schon einmal mit 2 parallel betriebene LH probiert.

 Die KG 160 hab ich schon vor längerer Zeit abgedrückt.
 Die KG 125 müssen warten denn ich habe momentan wenig Wasser im Brunnen. Meine Frau sieht es überhaut nicht ein das sie sich nachher nicht mehr duschen kann und ich dafür die Rohre überprüfe. Leider ein Problem der letzten 2 Jahre und es ist kein Ortswasseranschluss möglich. Über kurz oder lang wird mir eine Tieflochbohrung für Wasser nicht erspart bleiben. Nicht einmal das Bodenfundament für den Filterkeller darf ich betonieren.

 So nun zum FK habe vor zum LH kein Rohr zu verlegen sondern gleich eine Rinne zu betonieren.
Die Sammelkammer Rücklauf ist größer geplant wegen der vielleicht späteren Nutzung von __ Hel-X.

 Zur Sammelkammer vor LH noch eine Frage: um wieviel soll man sie sinnvoll gegenüber den LH tiefer machen.


----------



## Zacky (1. Okt. 2018)

Baumi schrieb:


> Habe die Baudoku von Rhabanus gelesen. Was mir aber immer noch nicht klar ist, ist der LH 3m lang und der Schacht z.B. 3,5m tief oder ist der Schacht 3m tief ab ST Wasserkante.
> Hat es jemand schon einmal mit 2 parallel betriebene LH probiert.



Der Schacht ist bei ihm 3,50 m tief und der Luftheber 3,00 m lang. Das ist aber nach Erfahrungen anderer Teichbesitzer gar nicht notwendig.

Zwei parallel laufende Luftheber geht. Man sollte hierbei nur darauf achten, dass grundsätzlich genügend Wasser den Lufthebern jeweils zur Verfügung steht, damit sie sich nicht gegenseitig das Wasser abgraben, was zur Leistungsminderung führt.

Hier kommt es also drauf an, wie und welcher Art die Filteranlage aufgebaut wird bzw. mit was für Filtermodulen. Sollte ein TF oder EBF geplant sein, wird es mit zwei parallel laufenden Luftheber halt schwierig, da es hier aj auch auf die Druckdifferenz am Gewebe ankommt.

Idealer wäre demnach meistens ein großer Luftheber der das Volumen auch schafft und um es dann etwas effizient zu halten, bietet es sich an, mit zwei kleineren (Luft-)Pumpen anstatt einer großen (Luft-)Pumpe zu arbeiten.


----------

